# Truecrypt: Fuse returned error 1? [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi 

Hab kleines Problem mit Truecrypt und Fuse siehe output:

```
gentoo ~ # truecrypt --text --non-interactive --filesystem=ntfs-3g --mount-options=system --fs-options=uid=1000 --password=meinpasswort /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows

Error: Command "fuse" returned error 1.

gentoo ~ # 

```

Die selbe Meldung bekomm ich auch per GUI...

Truecrypt funzte aber noch bis zum 2.6.32...

Weiss jemand ne Lösung?

Hab schon alles remerged ohne Erfolg.

----------

## morpheus2051

Moin!

Probier mal folgendes aus:

```
 /usr/bin/truecrypt -t --slot=1 --filesystem=none -k "" /dev/sda1 
```

Dieser Befehl mapped dein truecrypt Volume nach /dev/mapper/truecrypt1. Sollte das nicht funktionieren rufe 

```
dmesg
```

auf und sieh nach, ob da irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen im Bezug auf truecrypt bzw. device-mapper auftreten. Sollte das der Fall sein, so ist Deine Kernelconfig irgendwo falsch. 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/TrueCrypt Auf dieser Seite steht, welche Kerneloptionen gesetzt sein müssen.

Für den Fall, dass der obere Befehl ohne Fehler durchläuft, kannst Du jetzt  das Device /dev/mapper/truecrypt1 mit ntfs-3g nach /mnt/windows mounten. 

So lässt sich Dein Problem ein wenig besser eingrenzen. Denn sowohl truecrypt als auch ntfs-3g brauchen fuse.

Gruß

Morpheus

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *morpheus2051 wrote:*   

> Moin!
> 
> Probier mal folgendes aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich hab beim 2.6.32 und 2.6.33 genau die selbe Config-File.

Mit dem 2.6.32 funzt Truecrypt, aber nich tmit dem 2.6.33. 

Läuft bei dir 2.6.33?

----------

## morpheus2051

Nein, bei mir läuft tuxonice-2.6.32-r5. Leider gibt es noch kein 2.6.33 Release. 

Vielleicht hat sich was an der API getan. Du könntest mal versuchen truecrypt gegen den neuen Kernel und die linux-headers-2.6.33 zu bauen. 

Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein. 

Gruß

----------

## root_tux_linux

emerge -C turecrypt fuse ntfs3g 

emerge turecrypt fuse ntfs3g 

Aber frag mich bitte ned wieso es mit  emerge --oneshot ned geklappt hat 

Trotzdem danke

----------

## root_tux_linux

Wtf? Ich hab die Fehlermeldung wieder un in dmesg steht folgendes...

```
BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)

IP: [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

PGD 2393a0067 PUD 23939f067 PMD 0 

Oops: 0000 [#1] PREEMPT SMP 

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda1/start

CPU 1 

Pid: 3853, comm: truecrypt Tainted: P           2.6.33-gentoo #1 M3N-HT DELUXE/System Product Name

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81212c50>]  [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

RSP: 0018:ffff8802393a5cc8  EFLAGS: 00010246

RAX: 000000004ce4854d RBX: ffff88023e394800 RCX: 0000000000000000

RDX: ffff8802393a5cf8 RSI: 0000000000000025 RDI: 0000000000000000

RBP: ffff8802393a5d88 R08: 000000000000002c R09: ffff8802393ef00b

R10: 000000000000002c R11: 0000000000000001 R12: 0000000000000000

R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: ffff8802393a5d54

FS:  00007fca1449c720(0000) GS:ffff880028280000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 00000002393a1000 CR4: 00000000000006a0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process truecrypt (pid: 3853, threadinfo ffff8802393a4000, task ffff88023dc88bc0)

Stack:

 ffffffff81216e1e ffffffffa000fa67 ffff88023e394800 ffffffffa0011d10

<0> ffff8802393a5d28 ffffffff810aea97 ffffffffa0011ce0 ffffffff81213279

<0> ffff8802393a5d18 0000000000000000 ffffffffa0011ce0 ffffffff810aea30

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff81216e1e>] ? match_token+0x5e/0x200

 [<ffffffffa000fa67>] ? fuse_fill_super+0xc7/0x620 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810aea97>] ? set_anon_super+0x67/0x110

 [<ffffffff81213279>] ? strlcpy+0x49/0x60

 [<ffffffff810aea30>] ? set_anon_super+0x0/0x110

 [<ffffffffa000f9a0>] ? fuse_fill_super+0x0/0x620 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810afcea>] get_sb_nodev+0x5a/0xa0

 [<ffffffffa000e7e3>] fuse_get_sb+0x13/0x20 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810af976>] vfs_kern_mount+0x76/0x190

 [<ffffffff810afafd>] do_kern_mount+0x4d/0x120

 [<ffffffff810c87c4>] do_mount+0x2d4/0x880

 [<ffffffff810c8e03>] sys_mount+0x93/0xe0

 [<ffffffff8100242b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Code: 75 11 48 ff c9 84 c0 74 05 48 ff ca 75 dd 31 c0 c9 c3 90 44 38 c0 c9 19 c0 83 c8 01 c3 66 66 66 66 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 <0f> b6 17 55 48 89 f8 48 89 e5 40 38 f2 75 14 eb 18 0f 1f 80 00 

RIP  [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

 RSP <ffff8802393a5cc8>

CR2: 0000000000000000

---[ end trace 486e49ef5c7c5fed ]---

process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT

NVRM: Xid (0004:00): 6, PE0004 

NVRM: Xid (0004:00): 6, PE0004 

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)

IP: [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

PGD 15a5bf067 PUD 16830c067 PMD 0 

Oops: 0000 [#2] PREEMPT SMP 

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda1/start

CPU 2 

Pid: 5961, comm: truecrypt Tainted: P      D    2.6.33-gentoo #1 M3N-HT DELUXE/System Product Name

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81212c50>]  [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

RSP: 0018:ffff880168039cc8  EFLAGS: 00010246

RAX: 000000004ce4854d RBX: ffff88021677ac00 RCX: 0000000000000000

RDX: ffff880168039cf8 RSI: 0000000000000025 RDI: 0000000000000000

RBP: ffff880168039d88 R08: 000000000000002c R09: ffff88015a54e00b

R10: 000000000000002c R11: 0000000000000004 R12: 0000000000000000

R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: ffff880168039d54

FS:  00007fb6d4151720(0000) GS:ffff880028300000(0000) knlGS:00000000f65b9700

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 000000015a5be000 CR4: 00000000000006a0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process truecrypt (pid: 5961, threadinfo ffff880168038000, task ffff880168306fa0)

Stack:

 ffffffff81216e1e ffffffffa000fa67 ffff88021677ac00 ffffffffa0011d10

<0> ffff880168039d28 ffffffff810aea97 ffffffffa0011ce0 ffffffff81213279

<0> ffff880168039d18 0000000000000000 ffffffffa0011ce0 ffffffff810aea30

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff81216e1e>] ? match_token+0x5e/0x200

 [<ffffffffa000fa67>] ? fuse_fill_super+0xc7/0x620 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810aea97>] ? set_anon_super+0x67/0x110

 [<ffffffff81213279>] ? strlcpy+0x49/0x60

 [<ffffffff810aea30>] ? set_anon_super+0x0/0x110

 [<ffffffffa000f9a0>] ? fuse_fill_super+0x0/0x620 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810afcea>] get_sb_nodev+0x5a/0xa0

 [<ffffffffa000e7e3>] fuse_get_sb+0x13/0x20 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810af976>] vfs_kern_mount+0x76/0x190

 [<ffffffff810afafd>] do_kern_mount+0x4d/0x120

 [<ffffffff810c87c4>] do_mount+0x2d4/0x880

 [<ffffffff810c8e03>] sys_mount+0x93/0xe0

 [<ffffffff8100242b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Code: 75 11 48 ff c9 84 c0 74 05 48 ff ca 75 dd 31 c0 c9 c3 90 44 38 c0 c9 19 c0 83 c8 01 c3 66 66 66 66 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 <0f> b6 17 55 48 89 f8 48 89 e5 40 38 f2 75 14 eb 18 0f 1f 80 00 

RIP  [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

 RSP <ffff880168039cc8>

CR2: 0000000000000000

---[ end trace 486e49ef5c7c5fee ]---

NVRM: Xid (0004:00): 8, Channel 00000004

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)

IP: [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

PGD 1534bd067 PUD 153657067 PMD 0 

Oops: 0000 [#3] PREEMPT SMP 

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda1/start

CPU 3 

Pid: 22537, comm: truecrypt Tainted: P      D    2.6.33-gentoo #1 M3N-HT DELUXE/System Product Name

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81212c50>]  [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

RSP: 0018:ffff8801524cdcc8  EFLAGS: 00010246

RAX: 000000004ce4854d RBX: ffff880216778c00 RCX: 0000000000000000

RDX: ffff8801524cdcf8 RSI: 0000000000000025 RDI: 0000000000000000

RBP: ffff8801524cdd88 R08: 000000000000002c R09: ffff880171d7300b

R10: 000000000000002c R11: 0000000000000001 R12: 0000000000000000

R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: ffff8801524cdd54

FS:  00007f1813cc7720(0000) GS:ffff880028380000(0000) knlGS:00000000f74836c0

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 0000000152a66000 CR4: 00000000000006a0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process truecrypt (pid: 22537, threadinfo ffff8801524cc000, task ffff88016809a340)

Stack:

 ffffffff81216e1e ffffffffa000fa67 ffff880216778c00 ffffffffa0011d10

<0> ffff8801524cdd28 ffffffff810aea97 ffffffffa0011ce0 ffffffff81213279

<0> ffff8801524cdd18 0000000000000000 ffffffffa0011ce0 ffffffff810aea30

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff81216e1e>] ? match_token+0x5e/0x200

 [<ffffffffa000fa67>] ? fuse_fill_super+0xc7/0x620 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810aea97>] ? set_anon_super+0x67/0x110

 [<ffffffff81213279>] ? strlcpy+0x49/0x60

 [<ffffffff810aea30>] ? set_anon_super+0x0/0x110

 [<ffffffffa000f9a0>] ? fuse_fill_super+0x0/0x620 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810afcea>] get_sb_nodev+0x5a/0xa0

 [<ffffffffa000e7e3>] fuse_get_sb+0x13/0x20 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810af976>] vfs_kern_mount+0x76/0x190

 [<ffffffff810afafd>] do_kern_mount+0x4d/0x120

 [<ffffffff810c87c4>] do_mount+0x2d4/0x880

 [<ffffffff810c8e03>] sys_mount+0x93/0xe0

 [<ffffffff8100242b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Code: 75 11 48 ff c9 84 c0 74 05 48 ff ca 75 dd 31 c0 c9 c3 90 44 38 c0 c9 19 c0 83 c8 01 c3 66 66 66 66 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 <0f> b6 17 55 48 89 f8 48 89 e5 40 38 f2 75 14 eb 18 0f 1f 80 00 

RIP  [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

 RSP <ffff8801524cdcc8>

CR2: 0000000000000000

---[ end trace 486e49ef5c7c5fef ]---

fuse exit

fuse init (API version 7.13)

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)

IP: [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

PGD 152bae067 PUD 1683cd067 PMD 0 

Oops: 0000 [#4] PREEMPT SMP 

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda1/start

CPU 0 

Pid: 22584, comm: truecrypt Tainted: P  R   D    2.6.33-gentoo #1 M3N-HT DELUXE/System Product Name

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81212c50>]  [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

RSP: 0018:ffff880168237cc8  EFLAGS: 00010246

RAX: 000000004ce4854d RBX: ffff8802089db800 RCX: 0000000000000000

RDX: ffff880168237cf8 RSI: 0000000000000025 RDI: 0000000000000000

RBP: ffff880168237d88 R08: 000000000000002c R09: ffff88016808200b

R10: 000000000000002c R11: 0000000000000001 R12: 0000000000000000

R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: ffff880168237d54

FS:  00007fccc8283720(0000) GS:ffff880028200000(0000) knlGS:00000000f49ffb70

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 0000000152baf000 CR4: 00000000000006b0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process truecrypt (pid: 22584, threadinfo ffff880168236000, task ffff8802002be3e0)

Stack:

 ffffffff81216e1e ffffffffa09e6a67 ffff8802089db800 ffffffffa09e8d10

<0> ffff880168237d28 ffffffff810aea97 ffffffffa09e8ce0 ffffffff81213279

<0> ffff880168237d18 0000000000000000 ffffffffa09e8ce0 ffffffff810aea30

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff81216e1e>] ? match_token+0x5e/0x200

 [<ffffffffa09e6a67>] ? fuse_fill_super+0xc7/0x620 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810aea97>] ? set_anon_super+0x67/0x110

 [<ffffffff81213279>] ? strlcpy+0x49/0x60

 [<ffffffff810aea30>] ? set_anon_super+0x0/0x110

 [<ffffffffa09e69a0>] ? fuse_fill_super+0x0/0x620 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810afcea>] get_sb_nodev+0x5a/0xa0

 [<ffffffffa09e57e3>] fuse_get_sb+0x13/0x20 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810af976>] vfs_kern_mount+0x76/0x190

 [<ffffffff810afafd>] do_kern_mount+0x4d/0x120

 [<ffffffff810c87c4>] do_mount+0x2d4/0x880

 [<ffffffff810c8e03>] sys_mount+0x93/0xe0

 [<ffffffff8100242b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Code: 75 11 48 ff c9 84 c0 74 05 48 ff ca 75 dd 31 c0 c9 c3 90 44 38 c0 c9 19 c0 83 c8 01 c3 66 66 66 66 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 <0f> b6 17 55 48 89 f8 48 89 e5 40 38 f2 75 14 eb 18 0f 1f 80 00 

RIP  [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

 RSP <ffff880168237cc8>

CR2: 0000000000000000

---[ end trace 486e49ef5c7c5ff0 ]---

```

----------

## morpheus2051

Ich bin auf die gentoo-sources-2.6.33 umgestiegen und bei mir läuft alles wunderbar. Auch die Kombination ntfs3g+truecrypt geht ohne Probleme.

Hast Du irgendwelche funny cflags oder ldflags? 

Hast du fuse als modul oder fest in den Kernel eingebaut? Mein fuse ist fest im Kernel.

Falls es Dir hilft ich hab hier http://pastebin.com/4tL5FxYc mal meine Kernel config hochgeladen.

P.S.: Ich habe ein reines amd64 multilib system laufen mit ganz wenigen ~amd64 Packeten (nur kernel, nvidia-drivers, openrc Edit: und natürlich truecrypt)

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *morpheus2051 wrote:*   

> Ich bin auf die gentoo-sources-2.6.33 umgestiegen und bei mir läuft alles wunderbar. Auch die Kombination ntfs3g+truecrypt geht ohne Probleme.
> 
> Hast Du irgendwelche funny cflags oder ldflags? 
> 
> Hast du fuse als modul oder fest in den Kernel eingebaut? Mein fuse ist fest im Kernel.
> ...

 

Ich hab ~amd64 mutlilib und 

```
# Cflags

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

```

Fuse hab ich als Modul...

Werd mal Fuse als Built-in kompilieren mal sehen ob sich da was ändert.

----------

## root_tux_linux

O.k.   wer das selbe Problem hat sollte FUSE definitiv als Built-In nehmen...

Mit Built-In funzt das ganze ohne Probleme.

Trotzdem ist mir schleierhaft warum <2.6.33 Fuse als Modul funzt und bei >=2.6.33 rumzickt...

Ich mach mal solved...

Danke an alle  :Smile: 

----------

